# What if you're a slow electrician???



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Make you brainpower your trademark. Either in the field with layout/planning, even if not in a foreman capacity, or in the office. 

Foreman will have their go to guy that will take on the trickier technical work. Be that guy. 

Make every move count. A dog chasing its tail is busy all day, and pretty quick too. 

Experience (and/or specialized training) will be key to getting out of the field and that will take time. What worked for one of us might not work for you. 

In the meantime, focus on accuracy and wasted moves. Most good foreman know productivity is measured at the end of the week. If you can match productivity with those around you by the end of the week, nothing to worry about. 

I would rather deal with a worker that is stone cold reliable, always on time with a good attitude, and I never have to double back to check/repair their work...but is a little slower, than someone that is a rocket and demonstrates any of those qualities in the negative.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

+1 ...everything Drew said

I'm in the same boat as you...I'm just shy of breaking out, but, I already passed my state test. I'm not the fastest by any means, however, I volunteer for new things ALL the time...even if it's not really what I want to do. Details matter, take notes, etc. 

I never late, I'm dependable and I'm always moving and looking busy. I must be doing something right because I have survived numerous layoffs. 

Way I look at it...speed will slowly improve...find ways to make you "indispensable."

Good Luck!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't worry, there's slower. I bet you got me beat in speed by probably double. Timely is good, but better is better.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What matters at the end of the job is, if it was done right the first time, on time, and under budget.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JoeCool612 said:


> I mean slow is relative. But I'm a 4th year apprentice in the IBEW and I realize no two apprentices have the same work experience (or journeymen for that matter) and I'm concerned that upon turning out as a journeyman I won't be able to move as fast as they want. But sometimes I'll transfer to a shop and see a journeyman who really isn't that fast but yet they seem to survive. My question is, if you don't want to rush your work and aren't necessarily speedy, is a career in PLCs, building automation, being an estimator, project manager etc a more viable option? I suppose, once had it get your license as a journeyman there are a vast amount of options, it's just that when I ask people in my local what the options are, they really aren't sure lol


You need to lose the word slow immediately.
If you are more methodical and and plan well and don't hop around like a squirrel confused all day long then you are going to be just fine.
The fact that you can define and articulate your situation is head and shoulders above the average person.
I think you will do just fine.
Fwiw, be the new journeyman that takes on all of the difficult tasks.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Around here, slow and/or failed electricians work for the school department or become inspectors.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

JoeCool612 said:


> I mean slow is relative. But I'm a 4th year apprentice in the IBEW and I realize no two apprentices have the same work experience (or journeymen for that matter) and I'm concerned that upon turning out as a journeyman I won't be able to move as fast as they want. But sometimes I'll transfer to a shop and see a journeyman who really isn't that fast but yet they seem to survive. My question is, if you don't want to rush your work and aren't necessarily speedy, is a career in PLCs, building automation, being an estimator, project manager etc a more viable option? I suppose, once had it get your license as a journeyman there are a vast amount of options, it's just that when I ask people in my local what the options are, they really aren't sure lol


Get on a large job and you'll be just fine.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Theres a reason i started my own company. Im unemployable.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The speed comes with time. Focusing on getting right is more important. I and bet many here clean up after the get er done speed demons. Not fast when you have to fix or replace what someone else did.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

JoeCool612 said:


> I mean slow is relative. But I'm a 4th year apprentice in the IBEW and I realize no two apprentices have the same work experience (or journeymen for that matter) and I'm concerned that upon turning out as a journeyman I won't be able to move as fast as they want.


Don't sweat it, nobody does. 



> But sometimes I'll transfer to a shop and see a journeyman who really isn't that fast but yet they seem to survive.


They might be of value some other way, or they might be someone's nephew. 



> My question is, if you don't want to rush your work and aren't necessarily speedy, is a career in PLCs, building automation, being an estimator, project manager etc a more viable option?


Sure I guess there are ways to go where cranking out repetitive tasks isn't that big of a factor. 

On the other hand, I think anyone can learn to work quickly if they apply themselves. Just rushing doesn't make you fast. 

You have to use your head, work efficiently, figure out what's slowing you down, etc. There are many examples but I always laugh at guys that will fuss and measure and jerk around with a pipe for fifteen minutes with something that could be done in three minutes with a coupling. 

It also helps to be physically prepared for the work. If you are in good shape and good health and a good weight and your ass isn't dragging for the second half of the day, you'll be faster. You also have to use your head with the physical aspect of the job, pace yourself.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> The speed comes with time. Focusing on getting right is more important. *I and bet many here clean up after the get er done speed demons. *Not fast when you have to fix or replace what someone else did.


Seen that way too many times.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The things I was fast at were the same things others were turtle slow at and they all related to troubleshooting and service.

I never set the world on fire doing cable installs as I found them boring and monotonous...


----------



## GatewaySparky (Jul 23, 2010)

Sometimes I just wish the whole speed thing would just go away. Just let me do a good job that the end user will depend on for decades and pay me fairly to well for it. I work along side plumbers charging 12K for a <2k square foot house using tinker-toy plastic pipe (all of it) and they aren't sweating nearly as much as me. Jealous? Yes.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

How did you all miss this?

Go work for a company that charges by the hour! You will be the superstar in no time!

I'll take it done right the first time every time vs. fast. The saying goes; "You can have cheap, you can have fast, you can have quality, but you can't have all three".

Pick what type of guy you want to be and stick to that.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

This really his home for me. I'm thorough, monotonous, but have done mostly of the highly technical thinking type work. I started in controls and am just now learning how to do roughins. Taking my journeyman test in August. I'm fast at makeup and trim though. The thing is, my circuits almost always work the first time and i can troubleshoot. I clean up and volunteer for the tough stuff. The only complainers are the guys that rush rush all day, but they don't sign my paychecks.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You do not have to be the fastest nor do the prettiest work but you should strive to do your best and become knowledgeable in every task your are assigned.

I always researched (on my own time) whenever I was assigned to do something new. The bosses thought I was smart when I was actually a dumb ass that knew how to read. In the age of the internet this research is even simpler that when I was coming up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> You do not have to be the fastest nor do the prettiest work but you should strive to do your best and become knowledgeable in every task your are assigned.


This type of ethic seems to have died in many of the younger generations, you know the ones that get bored far too easy and feel they should be a boss after day 4.



brian john said:


> I always researched (on my own time) whenever I was assigned to do something new. The bosses thought I was smart when I was actually a dumb ass that knew how to read. In the age of the internet this research is even simpler that when I was coming up.


Knowing how to read and doing it to improve yourself makes you far more than a dumbass, no need to be so humble brother.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Slow is smooth, smooth is fast.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm slow but everything I do comes out correct.


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

Slow and Steady wins the race, taking a few secs or mins can save hours or days later on.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Krolman said:


> Slow and Steady wins the race, taking a few secs or mins can save hours or days later on.


I was a framer at one point in my life... We performed all our own layout and framing of the jobs we worked on. We were paid piece work as were the crews working around us, my uncle and I.

My uncle would take the time to show me the plans, lay me out on not only what I was gonna do, but what he was gonna do and why. We would take our time getting eventing laid out and ready to go. 

Meanwhile all the other crews were pounding away like mad. Finally.... We get started pounding away on the timber.

At the end of the day, week, month... We were so far ahead of every crew it was crazy. I can't for one second take any credit for it, as I was just a lad with too much energy and not enough brains, but my uncle knew that the time taken to properly lay out, prep, and think, paid dividends that could just not be matched.

Now that I own my own operation, I see how much wisdom he had and was trying to impart on my youthful mind. Luckily... I think one or two things stuck....


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

backstay said:


> Slow is smooth, smooth is fast.



I also like: aim small, miss small.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

No matter how many times you tell the story, the rabbit never wins the race.

I myself am very contemplative. I'll measure, lay out in my head, draw out on cardboard, measure again, test fit, etc. I try to do it once and do it right, who cares if you did it in half the time if it's half right.

Also, if you don't have time to do it right, now, how will you find time to do it right, later?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I found out in another thread that I am a slow electrician.... So my advice is to just start your own business when you can! LOL...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> No matter how many times you tell the *story*, the rabbit never wins the race.
> 
> I myself am very contemplative. I'll measure, lay out in my head, draw out on cardboard, measure again, test fit, etc. I try to do it once and do it right, who cares if you did it in half the time if it's half right.
> 
> Also, if you don't have time to do it right, now, how will you find time to do it right, later?


But that is a story, in real life there are trade offs with skills and quality of work and type of work being completed, if the OP is doing tract houses or garden apartments speed will be of the essence.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

brian john said:


> But that is a story, in real life there are trade offs with skills and quality of work and type of work being completed, if the OP is doing tract houses or garden apartments speed will be of the essence.


Absolutely... In some types of work, both resi and commercial, speed is of the essence. 

Fast food joints, dollar stores, etc... They don't care about quality, they want it done now. 

For anyone on here that has ever done work for Apple... They want it done right, speed is secondary and very important, but if it doesn't look exactly perfect, your gonna do it twice, three times, and continue till they accept the way it looks.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

brian john said:


> But that is a story, in real life there are trade offs with skills and quality of work and type of work being completed, if the OP is doing tract houses or garden apartments speed will be of the essence.


I don't necessarily mean drag your ass, but I've worked with tons of people that think they are such hot stuff because they can do something quick. I was in-house support once at a large commercial place that was having a major remodel. I started opening up electrical boxes and inspecting the work, finding more plastic under screw terminals than copper. The foreman caught me opening and looking, and when I brought his guys work to his attention, he flat out told me it was good enough to get paid on the job. That was the last job they did for them when I sent it up the ladder on my side. 

"But they got it done quick"


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

matt1124 said:


> I don't necessarily mean drag your ass, but I've worked with tons of people that think they are such hot stuff because they can do something quick. I was in-house support once at a large commercial place that was having a major remodel. I started opening up electrical boxes and inspecting the work, finding more plastic under screw terminals than copper. The foreman caught me opening and looking, and when I brought his guys work to his attention, he flat out told me it was good enough to get paid on the job. That was the last job they did for them when I sent it up the ladder on my side.
> 
> "But they got it done quick"


But that is life and work....

If I am wiring a building, I want it done to the best degree possible, and I am willing to pay a premium for quality work and materials.

If I am investing in a property that I will flip and be off the hook for ASAP, I am gone cheap ass that **** as quick as I can. WTF do I care, I am done with it and the next owner is up **** creek.

We as contractors and employees have to figure out who we want to work for, what we want to do, etc.....

Is one wrong and one right? To me personally yeah, but I know a lot of guys here and elsewhere that are far better and more knowledgable than I, yet they would feel differently. 

Business is ultimately business, life is life, and you are who you are....


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

As we age we normally slow down,
Your not as fast as you used to be,
So now it's time to find your own little neisse !
What are you particularly good at ?
Concentrate on that area of the market.
You may not think there is neisse's 
But there is
you just have to do some leg work to find them,
Once you find them, its a little easier then.
Specialists can usually charge a little more too
So once you find it 
You can do pretty well out of it !

Not easy
but nothing worthwhile is ever easy !
:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

dmxtothemax said:


> As we age we normally slow down,
> Your not as fast as you used to be,
> So now it's time to find your own little neisse !
> What are you particularly good at ?
> ...


Slow down? Sometimes I feel like I want to be in STOP mode.

Particularly good at, Napping comes to mind.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Every Union I worked for had two speeds, slow or slower.

Being quick at something, brings resentment from every other union brother, do to the fact that you are making everyone look bad, for not milking the job to cost the employer money.

If your quick and good at the same time, Union work isn't for you. You can't make any more money than the POS you have to work with, who is always looking for a way to get out of working.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Helmut said:


> Every Union I worked for had two speeds, slow or slower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To take you point to it's logical conclusion, those union contractors never make money. If that were the case, how are they still in business? 

Seems to me, losing money on every job is a poor business plan.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Helmut said:


> Every Union I worked for had two speeds, slow or slower.
> 
> Being quick at something, brings resentment from every other union brother, due to the fact that you are making everyone look bad, for not milking the job to cost the employer money.
> 
> If your quick and good at the same time, Union work isn't for you. You can't make any more money than the POS you have to work with, who is always looking for a way to get out of working.


39 years in the union both as a member and in management I have only run into this a few times. In our local the majority seem to find their own speed and go with that with no repercussions.

The few cases I saw were on large jobs where the contractor was having to take the bottom of the bench to fill manpower needs. I also was on a few jobs where fleas were having little fits about the way most of the Local electricians worked.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If a man is good but slow I would just lower my rates for that person. Of course, there is a relationship between how good and how slow.

My neighbor owns a plumber business and he had one guy who was ocd. He had to work alone. He did beautiful work but it took him about twice as long as anyone else. I asked him why he kept him around and he said that the company doesn't make money on him but it gets jobs done and when you are working every Saturday you need to get some work done. 

This plumber would come to the job and take every fitting and line them up like soldiers in the corner of a room. Each fitting in its own groupings. Naturally, when he wasn't looking we would move a few around -- he never said a word about it but just moved them bak to where they were.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Helmut said:


> Every Union I worked for had two speeds, slow or slower.
> 
> Being quick at something, brings resentment from every other union brother, do to the fact that you are making everyone look bad, for not milking the job to cost the employer money.
> 
> If your quick and good at the same time, Union work isn't for you. *You can't make any more money than the POS you have to work with,* who is always looking for a way to get out of working.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: That isn't true at all. Union scale is the minimum you'll get many employers pay over scale and add some bennies to keep good guys in their shop.

That has always been my experience.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: That isn't true at all. Union scale is the minimum you'll get many employers pay over scale and add some bennies to keep good guys in their shop.
> 
> That has always been my experience.


BUT the average in and out guys that may be bench warmers never see over scale


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have to stop and think about things. Often times the guys who come to work for me are faster. Great. I'm thrilled. Nothing wrong with that. I'm not going to worry about who's better than who etc at this stage. I am who I am.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I have to stop and think about things. *Often times the guys who come to work for me are faster. Great. I'm thrilled.* Nothing wrong with that. I'm not going to worry about who's better than who etc at this stage. I am who I am.


You should be thrilled and use their speed to your advantage.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Around here, slow and/or failed electricians work for the school department or become inspectors.


Must be a lot of inspectors and school department electricians in your area.:jester:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Must be a lot of inspectors and school department electricians in your area.:jester:


:thumbsup::yes:


----------

